# Swarm or Split before wedding day



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

You said stimulate a swarm, do you mean simulate a swarm? I'm guessing that you mean simulate.

I'd be more worried about how to keep the bees out of the punch bowl and off the wedding cake.


----------



## johns bees (Jan 25, 2009)

I would take 2 or 3 frames of bees and the queen and put her in a nuc box . then iwoud replace the frames i used to make the nuc with new frames with founndation gives the bees something to work on ,a let them raise their own queen . then you can. Sell the nuc jmo
letth





letthe

rahttp://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/simgad/15321153054643295275ise their own queen


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Might as well sell them, you'll never have time to tend them again.


----------

